# Cazando a Theremin



## tiopepe123 (Abr 17, 2008)

http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2008/04/cat_playing_a_theremin_an.html?CMP=OTC-0D6B48984890



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ONJ...aying_a_theremin_an.html?CMP=OTC-0D6B48984890


----------



## Dano (Abr 17, 2008)

Pobres gatos :mrgreen: 

Me llamó la atención la habilidad del gato para pararse en 2 patas   

Saludos


----------



## Tomasito (Abr 17, 2008)

Jajajjaja, qué divertido :mrgreen: 

Hace tiempo me quise hacer un theremin, pero al final quedó en la nada, ahora con este video me dan ganas de hacerlo para experimentar con gatos :mrgreen: 



Salu2!


----------



## mabauti (Abr 17, 2008)

buen detalle tiopepe


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 17, 2008)

El gato es increible, parece de comic y le levanta a dos patas y se quiere comer la antena, menudo minino.

Ademas el circuito es hiper sencillo es un simple 555, aunque la calida deja bastante que desear al ser una onda cuadrada, en esta pagina hay varios por el estilo.


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 1, 2009)

Acabo de ver esto en un blog y me pareció más que interesante y original.

Un músico al que aparentemente también le gusta la electrónica, para su primer CD, hizo una caja con un PCB que tiene leds, y lo que parece ser un LDR, un trasductor piezoeléctrico y un par de cosas más, para además de escuchar la música del CD, poder *hacer música con la caja del CD.*
Miren el video y me van a entender mejor:


YouTube - Moldover's Album - Circuit Board Instrument


----------



## pablo_4 (Sep 1, 2009)

jaja es muy bueno......


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 1, 2009)

Alguna vez me toco ver una carpeta portahojas que estaba hecha con una placa para PCB de una motherboard, basicamente la cortaron y le pusieron unas bisagras para poder unir las tapas, pero el del porta CD tuvo una idea mucho mas creativa...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 2, 2009)

impresionante las cosas que un tipo con ideas puede hacer cuando DISPONE DEL DINERO!!!

estoy seguro que todos nosotros tenemos infinita cantidad de ideas mejores que esa pero no disponemos del dinero, y lo digo de solo ver la habitacion tras el muchacho...

consolas, computadora, bafles, todo de ultima y no son cosas baratas.

y diseñar y fabricar un circuito sobre una pcb elastomera (goma) es mucho más caro aun.

saludos.


----------



## rsudm (Jun 28, 2010)

Hola el escribo porque tengo una duda. 
Estoy contrullendo un theremin para un proyecto final de la facultad, el circuito que tome como base es el mismo que tomo Jano, pero lo saque de la siguiente pag:

http://www.taringa.net/posts/downloads/950683/Un-Theremin-casero-(en-español).html


Por lo que entendi del funcionamiento consiste de 2 fuentes de frecuencia, una variable por medio de la capacitancia entre la mano y la antena(derecha), y otra fija (izq). Después hace un batido entre las dos y saca la señal.
La cuestion es la siguiente:

Arme la fuente de frecuencia fija en el pspice y no me da bien, me da que esta amortiguada y no me doy cuenta por que es eso, y la frecuencia que tiene que ser de unos 170khz me da mucho menor (1 khz).

circuito:
http://lh5.ggpht.com/_gS8NRIPrC-U/TCYtEdS1obI/AAAAAAAAAJo/db3exG9HKwk/s800/Circuito orig part 1.png

grafico

http://lh4.ggpht.com/_gS8NRIPrC-U/T...s/AJ3pFGtXl7M/s912/Grafico del cir orig 1.png


Si me pueden ayudar a ver lo que pasa les agradesco 

Gracias.


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 28, 2010)

rsudm dijo:
			
		

> ...Estoy *contrullendo* un theremin para un proyecto final de la facultad, ............


  Adelante... *Contrúllelo*.


> La cuestion es la siguiente:
> Arme la fuente de frecuencia fija en el pspice y no me da bien, me da que esta amortiguada y no me doy cuenta por que es eso, y la frecuencia que tiene que ser de unos 170khz me da mucho menor (1 khz).


En la imagen que pusiste las abscisas están en *microsegundos* ==> la oscilación es de ~1.5MHz (no de 1kHz).

Además, cuando se simulan osciladores, hay que iniciar la simulación desde el reposo o *con un ligero desequilibrio*. Porque si está activado el cálculo automático del punto de trabajo (en general es por defecto) lo más probable es que haga cualquier cosa.
Como en este caso que la tensión de salida tiene un pulso inicial *superior a 200kV !* 
Y aún arrancando un oscilador como se debe, vas a tener un período transitorio que puede bastante largo si el Q es alto.

Y para terminar, en el diagrama de Taringa hay un error. Porque ese Colpitts ni por casualidad puede oscilar a 170kHz. ==> Basta calcular la oscilación libre de la inductancia+C6+C3 (los que mandan) para ver que estás lejos.
flibre = 1/(2pi raiz(L·(C3+C6))) = 1.63 MHz


----------



## Cacho (Jun 28, 2010)

Una crítica elaborada y larga requiere de ciertas bases.
Si se hace en pocas palabras y claramente, se llama demolición y es necesario tener muchísimo más conocimiento.

Chapeau Eduardo por una implosión limpia y sin esquirlas.

Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 29, 2010)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Chapeau Eduardo por una implosión limpia y sin esquirlas.


No había visto esto .

Cacho: Usted es un vademécum de tropos.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 29, 2010)

Es que se me cayó una metáfora...
Prometo que no me pasa de nuevo


----------



## rsudm (Jun 30, 2010)

Gracias por las respuestas, Es sierto este circuito es de 1.5MHz (tengo muchas pruebas y me confundí), 

La simulación la hice con el C8 y C5 con un voltaje inicial de 5v y 6 v respectivamente, lo que no entiendo es porque razón es amortiguado. 

Lo que quiero ver si funciona este circuito o tengo que ver otro para mí proyecto. 

Muchas gracias por las respuestas.


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 30, 2010)

rsudm dijo:
			
		

> ...La simulación la hice con el C8 y C5 con un voltaje inicial de 5v y 6 v respectivamente, lo que no entiendo es porque razón es amortiguado.


Si no esta activado "Skip initial transient solution" no le da pelota a esas condiciones iniciales.

Y lo que ves es amortiguado porque debido a que le calculo (mal) a la bobina una corriente inicial altisima, tenes un pico superior a 200kV y la oscilacion esta decayendo hasta sus valores estacionarios que son del orden de los +-10V 


> Lo que quiero ver si funciona este circuito o tengo que ver otro para mí proyecto.


Que funcione bien es un detalle mas que interesante . 
Pero en un proyecto de facultad no te califican por presentar placas "bellas" de un circuito copiado. Te califican por la originalidad y lo correcto del diseño, la justificacion de cada uno de los valores de componentes y porque tengas claro como funciona. Algo en lo que te veo muy verde.


----------



## rsudm (Jun 30, 2010)

Muchas gracias Eduardo ya lo solucione con tu ayuda. 

En la facultad me exigen que funcione lo que precinto, sino no puedo presentarlo, y todo lo demás que decís también, que como vos decís es en lo que le tengo que incar el diente ahora.

Muchas gracias por todo.


----------



## LVIS (Dic 14, 2010)

hola a todos, hace un tiempo que estoy subscripto al foro y la verdad que me sirvio mucho hasta ahora para varios circuitos y proyectos, pero nunca habia preguntado hasta ahora.

la cuastion es la siguiente, estoy haciendo un theremin el cual ya diseñe ensalle en protoboard y funciona, por lo que llego la hora de pasarlo a placa, asi que empece a hacerlas en el eagle. pero estoy haciendo la parte de las antenas y tengo dudas de como colocar las pistas, si se va aproducir algun tipo de ruido o interferencia devido a que estoy trabajando con frecuencias del orden de 1,2 Mhz en los osciladores.

queria saber si me podian orientar un poco acerca de como diseñar la placa, como hacer lamasa como evitar interferencias y demas.

el circuito es basicamente dos osciladores uno variable (integrado a la izquierda) donde va conectada la antena a unade las patas del capacitor y uno fijo (integrado a la derecha) hechos con compuertas nand y una conpuerta xor que los mezcla y luego se filtra su salida.

por lo pronto las unicas precauciones que tome son, colocar capacitores en la alimentacion delos integrados para filtrar ruido; alejar los osciladores para evitar interferencias.

aca les dejo el esquematico y la placa, desde ya muchas gracias y disculpen si es mucha molestia y mil disculpas si esta en la secion inapropiada pero me parecio la mas adecuada por tratarse de un circuito que implica radiofrecuencia


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 14, 2010)

El Theremin es todo un "aparato" en el buen sentido. Lo que me llama la atención es que lo hayas hecho digital, ya que así la señal de salida es cuadrada y no sinusoidal. Amén de eso, hay otro detalle, que es el modo de funcionamiento, en el tuyo, variás la frecuencia con un potenciómetro, en el original varía la capacidad, de ahí que no es necesario "tocar" físicamente el instrumento.
Luego de la perorata a tu pregunta: si lo querés hacer como se debería, un plano de masa en la cara superior del impreso, y las conexiones en la cara inferior, ahora, si querés que funciones sin mucho problema, como lo haría yo, en una plaqueta experimental con islas aisladas, si te funcionó en un protoboard, puede funcionar con cualquier impreso


----------



## tiago (Dic 14, 2010)

Si, y en lugar de alejar los osciladores unos de  otros, sepáralos con una lámina de latón conectada a masa (pantalla)  y tendrás una placa mas pequeña con una solución mas eficaz.

Saludos.


----------



## LVIS (Dic 14, 2010)

desde ya muchas gracias por el feedback, no sabia si me iban a responder .

Tiger estoy totalmente de acuerdo con vos que el teheremin es todo un "aparato"  y como tal le dedique un buen tiempo para estudiar un poco el funcionamiento y muchos conceptos generales que gracias a dios justo di en la facultad . pero en fin, si miras el diseño que propongo que es practicamente igual a la universidad de glasgow, el oscilador con trimmer es el FIJO, el trimmer es solo para hacer un aejuste fino del mismo, mientras que la antena va conectada al otro oscilado, en "paralelo" con el capacitor si supones tu mano como la otra placa a tierra.

en cuanto a lo digital lo hice por la buena respuesta de las comnpuertas aaltas frecuancias, al fin y al cabo a la salida del mezclado y el filtrado tengo algo desagradablemente parecido a una "senoide"  pero como eso despues se buffea y se filtra el nivel de continua no meimporta demasiado la forma de onda, de eso despues se encarga la otra placa de pocesamiento de señal. perdon si me subi al caballo...

volviendo un poco a la realidad  gracias tiago por la idea voy a probarla.

una ultima pregunta puntual, es conveniente que deje la masa asi o deveria reducirla o deveria por ejemplo encerrar los pines que no estan conectados en las compuertas? me habian dicho queno es bueno darla masa varios caminos para cerrarse


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 14, 2010)

> tengo algo desagradablemente parecido a una "senoide"


 
Yo por costumbre, para las compuertas que no uso, pongo la entrada a 1 si son inversoras, y a 0 si no lo son (o sea la salida a 0), lo cual no sé si es lo más correcto con respecto al consumo, pero de oscilaciones nada 
Y si bien la masa puede presentar retornos y cosas indeseables, también es cierto que el circuito es básicamente digital aunque trabaje a frecuencias de RF, pero solo imaginá una placa de PC, y vas a ver que siempre tienen un plano de masa que ocupa toda la cara del impreso (igual las placas de rf de alta frecuencia también tienen ese plano).


----------



## LVIS (Dic 14, 2010)

gracias por contestar tan rapido 

entonces podria poner un plano de masa tambien en el otro lado deonde pasa vcc?

a una cosa que me acorde, en el capacitor del oscilador variable, si te fijas, me ocupe especificamente de que no pasara una pista de vcc directamente por debajo, por lo que hice un puente del capacitor a masa que pasa sobre la pista de vcc, eso para vos esta bien,o es lo mismo si vcc pasa por abajo del capacitor?

saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 14, 2010)

Lo tenés armado en un protoboard no?
Si es así, y si no te da "cosa", me gustaría que hicieras una prueba: quitá IC1D Y IC4D y enviá directamente la salida de IC1C y IC4C a las entradas de IC3C, funciona? Digo esto para optimizar el circuito lo mejor posible


----------



## LVIS (Dic 16, 2010)

creeme o no ya lo hice, y no funciona, es como que el mezclador "no sabe que hacer" con las señales que le entran porque no son lo suficientemente cuadradas vamos a decirle.

ademas ya hace muchisimo que lo desarme de la prtoboard, tengo 2 nada mas y van rotando segun los circuitos que voy haciendo y fue un cuatrimestre movidito entre proyectos y practicos.

y si lo tuviera armado tendria todo menos "cosa" de meter los garfios . inicialmente esto era directamente la mezcla de las dos señales y despues las filtraba con un butterworth de 4º orden... pero era un desastre.
gracias tiger de vuelta

esto un poco al margen, y hablando un mas del eagle, estoy haciendo ahora la parte de procesamiento de señal y es una maraña de cables y componentes! que se que con tiempo la voy apoder ordenar pero, si me pueden algun tip general o tip del eagle para optimizar esto????

saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 16, 2010)

Te cuento como lo hago yo, pero no soy ningún experto claro. Primero ubico los componentes de forma tal que la masa sea continua e interfiera lo menos posible con el trazado. Luego los trazos críticos que imagino que puedan ser problemáticos, intentando que sean lo más cortos posibles y con la menor cantidad de curvas. Y luego el resto  Eso sí, en general lo diseño como para que pudiera ser trazado en una placa de prototipos con islas aisladas, porque en general termino armándolo así, en placa de prototipos.


----------



## LVIS (Dic 16, 2010)

disculpa mi ignorancia y falta deentendimiento paro a que te referis con masa continua y que interfiera lo menos posible con el trazado? que haga una masa general grande alrededor o algo asi?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 16, 2010)

Sorry, me expliqué mal, me refiero a que si hay puntes, jamás sea en la masa. Y si luego de terminar el trazado, veo que hay lugar, hago un plano de masa (usando el polígono en el Eagle) en el adjunto vas a ver más o menos a que me refiero.


----------



## LVIS (Dic 16, 2010)

Gracias tiger ya lo estoy probando!

Viele Grüse!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 16, 2010)

Uhmmmmmm eso es alemán no? Algo así como muchos saludos?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 16, 2010)

Poné *theremin* en Buscar  hay alguno de los muchachos que hizo uno , está en alguna carpeta de fotos.

Saludos !


----------



## asterión (Dic 17, 2010)

Este es el theremin que tiene dos antenas? uno para el volumen y la otra para el tono? no lo logro descifrar bien te lo juro...


----------



## Pelelalo (Dic 17, 2010)

LVIS dijo:
			
		

> la cuastion es la siguiente, estoy haciendo un theremin el cual ya diseñe ensalle en protoboard y funciona



que bicho más curioso. Me encantaría probarlo en la board. 
¿Modificastes mucho el diseño de glasgow, o lo preparastes tal y como te comentan. Gracias y enhorabuena.



			
				asterión dijo:
			
		

> Este es el theremin que tiene dos antenas? uno para el volumen y la otra para el tono? no lo logro descifrar bien te lo juro...



así lo entiendo yo también asterión: circuito tono y circuito de volumen.

Si le construyo un bicho de este a la de música le da algo.


----------



## Rinaldo (Dic 22, 2010)

Hola a todos. Déjenme explicarles mi duda:
Como proyecto de la materia de microcontroladores pienso hacer un Theremin (estoy seguro que todos conocen este dispositivo). En fin, que tengo un problema, por cuestiones económicas creo que sólo puedo realizarlo mediante LEDs infrarrojos y fototransistores, y que estos vayan a un ADC y mediante PWM controlar el volumen de la nota musical y el tono; aún no sé si sea mejor usar una función senoidal o una función triangular, claro claro usando un filtro pasabajas. En este proyecto estoy usando, porque es obligatorio, el AT89s52 y programo en BASCOM. Hasta este momento creo que ya logré generar la función senoidal, sólo que no puedo modificar su frecuencia, ¿alguien sabe cómo? ¿Por qué se supone que eso lo debo modificar mediante la posición de mi mano en los sensores, pero en el programo no puedo hacerlo?

(Lo que pasa es que no sé manejar del todo bien PWM, y aún hay cosas que se me escapan). 

¿Cómo puedo controlar la frecuencia y la amplitud con PWM? ¿Alguien tiene algún link de ayuda?

Además: ¿Se puede usar ese microcontrolador para ese propósito?

La idea original del proyecto la vi aquí: 

http://www.nerdkits.com/videos/theremin_with_ir_distance_sensor/

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## LVIS (Ene 29, 2011)

pelelalo, disculpa pero puede ser que no conteste por MUCHO tiempo... pero en fin ahi va

el theremin que estoy haciendo que dichose de paso ya diseñe las placas y ahora las tengo que pasar a pcb, es parecido al de glasgow en: que el circuito de modulacion de las antenas es el mismo, los conversores frecuencia tension don los mismos, pero en adelante es diseño propio... no tengo plata como paracomprarme un generador de onda de pracision... o mas bien no queria gastar entre 70 y 100 mangos asi que me decidi a hacer un "synth" mas bien un VCO conoperacionales que saca onda triangula y cuadrada con ciclo de trabajo del 50% despues la onda triangular se pasa por un filtro no lineal de diodos y saco una senoidal, y buala VCO.
despues la parte de volumen la arme con un multiplicador de 4 cuadrantes y por ultimo le meti muchas perillas y jack por todos lados para hacerlo versatil  cuando tenga un poco mas documentada la cosa les paso la data, si quieren saber algo del vco avisen que es un circ relativamente copado facil dediseñar y no sale nada.

bueno eso es todo, espero que no los haya aburrido

saludos a todos


----------



## marke20 (Mar 17, 2011)

Gente les comparto esta informacion que un amigo encontro por internet y me parecio muy interesante. Dentro de poco estaremos avocandonos a este proyecto.

Se trata ni mas ni menos que de un Theremin, en este caso theremini jaja, es una version mas pequeña y facil de hacer. Consta de una antena con la que variamos la nota musical, un pote regulador de volumen y otro de ajuste. Sin mas aca esta el link original

Theremini - Pisotones


Ahora bien este es mi primer post, soy bastante nuevo en el tema de la electronica aunque ya pude armar mis dos primeros proyectos (amplis de audio).
Al que este interesado en el tema y tenga ganas de ayudarme quedan planteadas las siguientes cuestiones:

1- Es factible el circuito? No pido que lo armen exclusivamente para contestarme jaja pero a simple vista que opinan?
2- Si en vez de usar esos choques (con forma de resistencias) uso bobinas toroidales hechas a mano puedo lograr un mejor sonido?


Saludos y muchas gracias, espero algunas vez poder devolverle al foro todo lo que el mismo (sus integrantes) hicieron por mi


----------



## Paska (Nov 3, 2011)

Saludos a tod@s, 

Estoy comenzando con la electrónica y estoy teniendo algunos problemas con mi primer proyecto: un Theremin. Encontré en Internet el circuito que adjunto en el archivo 'Duda Theremin esquema' y lo he montado sobre una protoboard. El problema lo he tenido al conectar el Jack de Salida pues el de la tienda me vendió uno de 5 patas y el del circuito tiene 6, aunque una no la utiliza. El dependiente me dijo que me daría el mismo uso, pero yo que estoy montando el circuito fijándome en el diseño previo me he quedado desconcertado. En el archivo descomprimible he adjuntado mi montaje en protoboard fotografiado con unas letras indicando que cables me quedan por conectar y una muestra del jack tipo bloque estereo de 5 patas que me vendieron. Amigos me han dicho que compruebe con el tester que patas suenan y montarlo a partir de ahí, pero mis conocimientos de electrónica todavía son pobres y si que hay patas del Jack que suenan, pero eso no me ayuda a saber cuales debo conectar y donde. 

Ayuda por favoor!


----------



## maezca (Nov 3, 2011)

si bien no soy experto y no se demasiado....  puedo osbservar: 1) no es lo mas indicado para tu primer proyecto.
2)este proyecto no es indicado para armar en protoboard, porqe utiliza rf y no se deben usar en protoboard.. (alguien mas experto dte lo puede explicar..)
4) aparentemente el jack sirve, los cables: estoy seguro que el B va conectado al pin que esta conectado a la carcasa de tu jack ya que es el negativo, los demas no veo bien..


----------



## AntonioAA (Nov 3, 2011)

coincido totalmente con maezca ... 
Sino conoces lo suficiente para modificar en caso que no ande ( y no es facil ) no podes hacer nada en caso que no funcione.
Si lo armas en protoboard y funciona... posiblemente NO lo haga cuando lo armes definitivamente, asi de complicado es....
Por otra parte , respecto a tu pregunta , para identificar las patas de tu jack .. le enchufas un plug destapado ... con el tester ves que pata del jack corresponde a la del plug.
Si tiene 5 patas una es de masa y las otras tienen corte, o sea , estan unidas cuando no hay plug y se abren cuando lo introducis.


----------



## Paska (Nov 4, 2011)

Gracias a Maezca y AntonioAA por responder tan rápido. Lo monté en protoboard porque en la pagina donde extraí el circuito aparecía un montaje en protoboard y antes que andar soldando prefería saber si entendía bien las conexiones. Se que el proyecto es complicado para mi, pero al haber llegado hasta aquí (solo me queda montar el jack para saber si funciona) necesito que alguien me oriente sobre que patas de un jack de 6 equivalen con mi jack de 5. 
Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA (Nov 5, 2011)

Sigue el metodo que te indiqué....


----------



## Paska (Nov 5, 2011)

Disculpa mi ignorancia, pero como se a que cables conectarlas? Con el tester, hay algunas que cuando introduzco el jack pasan a estar conectadas. Eso lo tengo localizado. Lo que me falta saber es a que cables se corresponden del circuito... 
Podrías explicarme un poco mas del método?


----------



## maezca (Nov 5, 2011)

podrias conectar un jack macho de un auricular roto en tu conector.El jack maco de los auriculares debe tener los cables y estos cables en la punta tenes que quitarle el esmalte, calentado el extremo de un cable con un encededor (ojo que si lo dejas mucho tiempo se derrite el cobre).. ( y tenes que acordarte el color que tenia cada uno de estos cables).
Despues conectas el jack en el cable de auricular, y pones el tester en modo de continuidad, probas poniendo una punta en el extremo del un cable y el otro extremo en un pin del jack..
Estuve viendo el esquema y no tiene mucho sentido (a mi entender)iendo el cable B (negativo de la bateria) a una salida de sonido (no se si es izquierda o derecha) cuando el negativo deberia estar en la posicion donde esta A y C... *Por eso antes de conectarla espera a que nos conteste el otro compañero para ver que dice....*

por el cable de auricular me refiero al cable de  audifonos de celular o mp3, pero los chinos, que son mas economicos y casi siempre se rompen.


----------



## manu69 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hola a todos, acabo de descubrir el instrumento theremin y no me puedo resistir el intentar hacer hacer uno sencillo pero resulton, he encontrado varios esquemas por ahi y me gustaria que alguien que controle los heche un vistazo y me recomiende por uno en concreto que tenga pinta de funcionar........... 



















el primero, en concreto parece muy sencillo....pero como que me genera varias dudas.......
pues nada mas y gracias por adelantado......
ire informando de progresos......


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 6, 2012)

Hola, me gusta también laa idea y bueno, estoy diseñando el circuito sobre el esquema que pusiste...es muy simple y espero que funcione

Sólo habría que ver cómo es la salida de sonido para amplificarla correctamente...

También me hace falta saber la longitud de la antena y el material del cual está hecha.


----------



## manu69 (Jun 8, 2012)

me imagino que *qu*ieras hacer el primero que es el que parece mas simple......yo todavia no he probado ninguno asi *qu*e no te puedo garantizar nada... la antena.....la antena por lo que he visto es una simple antena de radio aunque tambien he visto gente que se ha hecho su antena para tener mas eficiencia a la hora de modificar el tono...yo probaria la tipica antena de radio pero de estas que solo tienen dos o tres tramos extensibles y no muy larga de unos 30cm recogida que es lo mas parecido que he visto en los videos de por ahi..


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 9, 2012)

Obviamente voy a probar el primero, porque es simple y porque utiliza integrados que sí pueden funcionar digamos como debería...es el más simple y aceptable de hacer

Lo hago y vemos qué sale jajaja


----------



## manu69 (Jul 6, 2012)

funciona!!! bueno no es nada del otro mundo, pero funciona es gracioso. He utilizado una antena normal de una radio y la slida conectar a un ampli y fuera.....hoy ya se me hace tarde mañana si me acuerdo colgare un video.

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/65014407/DSCF2785.AVI

animo cchicos por unos 4euritos quien no tiene un theremin jajajaja


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 7, 2012)

Muy bien amigo, ya voy a hacerme el mío...entonces usaste el primer circuito tal como está?


----------



## Xwicho (Jul 7, 2012)

bueno yo encontre uno pero solar y pues viendo el lado ecologico no abra desecho de pilas C:


http://www.nopuedocreer.com/quelohayaninventado/6610/theremin-solar-casero/


----------



## manu69 (Jul 7, 2012)

Hola, pues si tal y como está, me imagino que variando el valor de los dos condensadores de 50p pueda variar el tono....pero como esta parece bien. lo he metido en un pliegue de aluminio que tenia por ahi y he cogido una antena mas elegante de mis chatarrillas y bueno parece elegante y todo.....

por cierto a eso de hacerle solar es interesante no seria muy dificil la modificacion........


https://dl.dropbox.com/u/65014407/DSCF2793.JPG


----------



## lukibeatles (Jun 17, 2013)

Buenas gente, voy a tratar de ir al grano directamente, tengo planeado armarme lo siguiente:
http://www.pisotones.com/Theremin/Theremini.htm

Antes de realizarlo en una pcb lo voy a probar en una protoboard, aqui les dejo la imagen de como quedaria:






Mi problema es que no se que son esos cuadraditos rojos con un punto rojo en el centro de los mismos (los que se encuentran debajo de las resistencias de 470Ω y 1M..

Me gustaria saber como se llaman, para que sirven, de esta manera podria buscar informacion y solucionarme el problema.

Cabe decir que soy un principiante, demasiado, estaria bueno que me expliquen de manera basica y facil de entender, imaginense que este es mi primer proyecto que voy a realizar, gracias


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 17, 2013)

lukibeatles dijo:
			
		

> .....
> Mi problema es que no se que son esos cuadraditos rojos con un punto rojo en el centro de los mismos (los que se encuentran debajo de las resistencias de 470Ω y 1M..
> 
> Me gustaria saber como se llaman, para que sirven, de esta manera podria buscar informacion y solucionarme el problema.


 Se llaman *cortes en la pista de cobre*.


----------



## lukibeatles (Jun 17, 2013)

Bueno, ahora disculpame si hago una pregunta ignorante, estos "cortes en la pista de cobre", ¿son (no se si decir componentes) alguna cosa que vos la metes en la protoboard y cumple la funcion de cortar la pista de cobre? No se si logras entenderme

Perdon por mi ignorancia y por lo ignorante que pueda haber sido la pregunta que formule, tengo un hermano que esta cursando el 3er año de Ing. Electronica pero no supo responder mi duda


----------



## blanko001 (Jun 17, 2013)

No amigo en un protoboard no puedes hacer los cortes, ese diagrama es para PCB universal o perforada. Si lo deseas hacer en el protoboard es aconsejable que te guíes por el diagrama esquemático y no por la ilustración de como se ven los componentes sobre la placa. Los cortes no son componentes ni "cortan" la circulación de corrientes. Lo que quiso decir Eduardo es que se retira una sección de la pista conductora de cobre; pero como ya te dije; no en el protoboard.


----------



## lukibeatles (Jun 17, 2013)

Gracias blanko001, seguire tu consejo, voy a guiarme entonces con el diagrama esquematico como decis vos, tengo planeado realizar el diseño con livewire y despues pasarlo al pcb wizard para luego llevarlo a imprimir y luego pasarlo a una PCB virgen, de manera que me quede un trabajo prolijo.. Capaz que tuve que realizar un proyecto mas simple antes que este, pero es que tengo unas ganas terribles de hacer este proyecto, y obviamente quiero estudiar ingenieria electronica en el futuro, en uno o dos meses les voy a dar los resultados, si funciono o no, muchas gracias


----------



## lukibeatles (Jun 26, 2013)

El esquema es el siguiente:





Fijensen a la derecha, donde esta conectada la resistencia de 470Ω y el capacitor de 100uf, mas exactamente la union entre ellas, ¿vieron que al lado esta la union entre la resistencia de 100k y el condensador de 4.7nf?, mi pregunta es si la unión (de la resistencia de 470 con el condensador de 100uf) esta conectada a la resistencia de 100k, pasa que como esta mal dibujado (en el sentido de desprolijidad y el trazo de la lapicera) presta mucha confusion.. Para entender mejor la pregunta seria ¿la resistencia de 470 y el capacitor de 100uf estan conectados entre si solamente?

Mi otra pregunta es, que es el punto con el circulo alrededor, este esta situado en la parte del centro inferior del dibujo
Aca les dejo mas imagenes









http://pisotones.com/Theremin/Theremini.htm
Disculpen, recien estoy empezando con esto de la electronica


----------



## palurdo (Jun 26, 2013)

La parte del oscilador de la derecha y el oscilador de la izquierda deberían ser simétricas (excepto por el pequeño potenciometro de ajuste por lo tanto no está unido sólo el condensador a la resistencia). El circulo con el punto representa la salida de audio (es como si fuera el dibujo de una toma de jack), y está dibujada así para que veas que el cable de audio debe de estar apantallado.


----------



## lukibeatles (Jun 26, 2013)

Entonces, ¿vos me estas diciendo que debo conectar la resistencia de 100k con la union de la resistencia de 470  y el capacitor de 100uf? Quedando asi la resistencia de 470 en serie con la resistencia de 100k (y a la vez tambien quedaria en serie con el capacitor de 100uf) y el capacitor de 100uf quedaria en paralelo con la resistencia de 100k, ¿es asi?


----------



## palurdo (Jun 26, 2013)

Ver el archivo adjunto 94795

Supongo que así queda más claro.


----------



## cesarleopaggi (Oct 28, 2013)

Guau, genial! yo también ando buscando uno no muy complicado pero que ande. Podrías subir nuevamente el esquema que armaste, porque está caído el link.


----------



## manu69 (Oct 29, 2013)

Bufff ya no me acordaba de mi theremin, sencillo y tanto en una tarde tonta lo tienes dando guerra funciona pero no te hagas ilusiones de tener un sonido del mas alla va bien para bacilar un poco.......bueno al lio...
https://www.dropbox.com/s/cpqtpv9h87m7ol8/theremin foto.JPG

https://www.dropbox.com/s/tt31r8h40pw5krw/theremin esquema.jpg

pues nada


----------



## cesarleopaggi (Oct 30, 2013)

Ok, gracias! vamos a ver que onda


----------



## maub (Ene 17, 2015)

Hola, disculpen por re-abrir el post, pero me pareció muy interesante, podrías ayudarme subiendo el diagrama del theremin por favor? (está caído)  me gustaría intentarlo, siendo novato imagino que me ha de costar un poco, pero con prueba y error se aprende. 

Saludos


----------



## yosimiro (Ene 17, 2015)

Aquí tienes algunos  que pude recolectar.

Ver el archivo adjunto 123775
Ver el archivo adjunto 123776
Ver el archivo adjunto 123777





Ver el archivo adjunto 123779


----------



## nicsaru (Abr 16, 2015)

Hola gente; hace unos días, me armaron un theremin bastante sencillo; anda bastante bien, salvo por un ruido que mete e interfiere con la continuidad de la onda de la nota.
El theremin lo alimento a 9v de batería común, y la salida va a un preamp de presonus y a monitores activos de Krk (sonido bien limpito).
El rango de la antena, lo manejo subiendola y bajandola hasta que tenga una buena distancia (es de una sola antena, solo la de tono, el volumen es fijo mediante un fader)
Les dejo un link con el ruido (super amplificado, ojo), y una muestra de la señal.
Lo que desearía es, de alguna forma eliminar ese ruido/interferencia. 
Muchísimas gracias de antemano por la ayuda, y espero que a alguien le sirva el circuito..  cualquier duda pregunten, puedo mandar fotos, videos y mas audios.
Saludos

Ruido y señal: https://www.dropbox.com/s/jgwat6df5ji2ueh/ruido theremin.mp3?dl=0

Circuito:
Ver el archivo adjunto 128282

actualizo cambios en el circuito que no estan aclarados en el otro


----------

